# hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien



## mrrobbie (17. Januar 2005)

griaß eich...

war jetzt 2 jahre am donaukanal.. bin relativ wenig begeistert davon...
ausser 2 lichtblicken 2003... 13,8kg schuppi und 5,9 kg zander war relativ wenig zu erwischen...

2004 war überhaupt mieß... 2003 bissen wenigstens noch barben mit 70-82cm
2004 war die größte 63cm... im vergleich echt schwach...

zander bissen zwar heuer auch wieder aber selten war ein maßiger dabei.... hechte ebenso.. 3 untermaßige ...das wars... 

hab ins auge gefasst das revier floridsdorf mir heuer zu nehmen... bin auf die öffentlichen angewiesen .... 

was schlagt ihr mir vor... bin kein karpfenfischer... 

vielleicht findet sich auch jemand der mit mir fischen gehen will... zu zweit macht es meist eh mehr spass...


bitte um tipps und bin froh über jegliche hilfestellung.....

danke im voraus...


----------



## rob (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

servas mrrobbie!
na da hast du ja eh einen schönen schuppi und zander fangen können.ich selber hab im kanal noch nicht gefischt,aber das da grosse zander drinnen sind ist mir von befreundeten fischern bekannt.
da revier flodorf kenn ich nicht.der gregor hat da gefischt.eventuell meldet er sich hier noch und gibt dir auskunft.
ölhafen freudennau und überhaupt alle donaureviere in und um wien sind zu empfehlen.vorallem als spinnfischer.
ich selber fisch an der donau bei altenwörth.mir ist der naturaspekt sehr wichtig und zum fischen will ich die stadt nicht sehen.
wünsch dir ein erfolgreiches jahr und wenn du mal lust hast nehme wir dich nach aw mit.aber achtung...wir sind hardcoreansitzer
lg rob


----------



## mrrobbie (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

komme ursprünglich aus kärnten.. bin da eher der fluss und bachfischer...

früher noch ausgiebig den wurm gebadet....*G*

das ansitzen ist ja ok für 2-3 stunden.....

also meine lieblingsfische .. jede art von salmoniden, Barsch, Zander, Aitel, Barbe, Hecht
auch in dieser reihenfolge....

hoffe ja das heute noch eine hilfreiche message reinkommt... hole mir morgen die karte.... weiss nur nicht ob floridsdorf oder das darunter liegende revier donaustadt...


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

servas robbie! wenn du dir die karte kaufst in floridsdorf kannst du preislich nicht viel falsch machen, da sie um die 100€ liegt! der raubfischbestand ist auch nicht schlecht, da ich von freunden des öfteren schöne fangmeldungen bekomme|supergri  und auch einige jahre wie rob geschrieben hat dort gefischt hatte... ich befischte die rinne schon in meiner kindeszeit#6 ! floridsdorf ist ein gutes hecht u. zander revier wie auch wels, da bei der floridsdorferbrücke die tiefe so um die 4 meter liegt. weiter oberhalb richtung langenzersdorf kannst du gut auf friedfische fischen (karpfen). der nachteil im sommer ist du hast sehr viele baderer die mit hunden spazieren gehen und auch im wasser vor deinen ruten umher schwimmen|evil: #d ! wenn du fragen hast schreib einfach was du wissen möchtest! mfg.


----------



## mrrobbie (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

danke erstmals
ich kenne mich ja mit donau und neuer donau nicht sonderlich aus... hab nur im sommer mal erlebt das einer dort innerhalb von 20min 4 maßige zander erwischt hat... hab schön blöd aus der wäsche gschaut... und das um 1 am nachmittag bei klarem wasser.. und über 30 grad....

wo ist es besser in der donau oder in der neuen donau? 
hechte dürfen bei mir ja eh wieder schwimmen.. foto und dann sollen sie wieder schwimmen....

wie schaut es dort mit köderfischen aus.. sind die dort auch so schwer zu bekommen wie im donaukanal?? 

weiss irgendjemand von euch wo ich 4-5cm köderfische herbekomme....

ich hole mir morgen die karte und donnerstag werd ich mal mit der angel eine runde spazieren gehen solange hecht und zander noch frei sind....

wie groß werden denn die barsche dort?? (kenne gewässer in ktn wo ich 3-4 über 45cm mit sicherheit pro angeltag erwische....)

aitel? ist mit der fliegenrute ja ein super ersatz für forellen...*FG*
gibts dort viele?


----------



## mrrobbie (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

so hab mir heute die karte für floridsdorf geholt... morgen werd ich mal schaun ob in der donau ein paar zander vielleicht doch etwas hunger haben...*Fg*
finde es hirnrissig das in der neuen donau spinnfischen erst ab 1.6 erlaubt ist....

gibts eigentlich hier jemanden der auch floridsdorf befischt;+ ... man könnte sich ja zusammentun...


schönen abend noch allerseits:g


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

na da wünsch ich dir ein kräftiges petri für morgen!!
meld dich und bericht uns wie es dir ergangen ist.:m
nachtfischen erlaubt?
lg rob


----------



## mrrobbie (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

ja ist erlaubt ... ausser im mai in der neuen donau... ansonsten schon...


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

seit wann ist in floridsdorf (entlastungsgerinne) das nachtfischen erlaubt oder meinst du den donaustrom? barsche fängst du auch in der rinne habe schon welche um die 30 cm gefangen, aitel weniger grosse! außer du benützt sie als welsköder auch in der grösse um die 30cm|supergri ! mfg.#h


----------



## mrrobbie (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

NUR im Mai ist nachtfischverbot....!!!

aitel geben auch für hecht einen superköder..*Fg*

wie fische ich am besten in der rinne( ist das jetzt die donau??) feeder oder simply auf grund...??


----------



## mrrobbie (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

aja war die erste runde mal an der donau...

beim ersten wurf biss...*FG* schied mit 38cm... (auf einen minifz) der schwimmt wieder....
danach nix mehr...


----------



## Albrecht (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

Hi mrrobie,
petri heil zu dem Schied!
Dieses Spinnfisch-Verbot bis 1.6. ist wirklich ein verdammter Schwachsinn!
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Karte Kuchelauer Hafen besorgt wo es genau so war.
Auf seiner Homepage schreibt der VÖAFV nämlich nichts darüber (und das Kleingedruckte ist mir erst am Wasser aufgefallen  #q ) 

Ich schwanke für heuer noch zwischen Donaustadt I und Floridsdorf... mal schaun was hier noch für Fangmeldungen von Max und Dir eintrudeln.

Meinst du 45er Flussbarsche? das wäre ja extrem Geil!

Petri,
Albrecht


----------



## mrrobbie (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

also ich hab ja heute nicht lange gefischt....  
was geht denn eigentlich um diese jahreszeit gut??
vielleicht geh ich morgen oder übermorgen nochmal
werd mich unter eine brücke haun und mal mit würmern und maden auf grund schaun was beißt....


barsche in diesen größen sind z.B. im friesacher stadtgraben kein problem
hab oft an einem tag 10 barsche über 35cm erwischt.... (ist aber schon ein paar jahre her)
immer auf einen gezupften fischfetzen.....


----------



## fischerwahn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

jo do schau her noch a kärntner - wo kummst den her ?

friesacher stadtgraben ! da darf man fischen - ist ja lustig  wie kommt man da zu einer karte


----------



## Albrecht (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

Dieser Stadtgraben klingt interessant!

*Fischen Im Stadtgraben Friesach
Auskünfte: Tourismusinformationsbüro Friesach
email: tourismusinformation@friesach.at
Tel.:04268/4300
Tel.: 04268/2392 Cäcilia Höferer*

Da muß ich hin. Für mich ist ein 45er Barsch wie ein Meterhecht!


----------



## mrrobbie (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

karte kostet glaub ich 23 oder 25 euro...
das problem ist leider dass aufgrund der mittelalterlichen mauern nur an 4 stellen ein problemloser zugang ist.....

auch sehr guter hechtbestand!!
seeforellenbesatz (mindestmaß 60cm) ist komplett von den hechten zusammengefressen worden....

zander hab ich auch noch nie gefangen

die chance auf namayacush keine ahung ob man das genau so schreibt ist auch da....
wurden vor x-jahren besetzt...

aufgrund der von den sanierungsarbeiten der mauern in das wasser gefallenenn mauerstücke an manchen stellen megahängergefahr


----------



## posengucker (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

Hi mrrobbie,

erstmal willkommen an Board.



> das ansitzen ist ja ok für 2-3 stunden.....



Net Stunden, Tage 
Nach 2-3 Stunden habe wir erstmals alles aufgebaut, die Montagen (Bojen) ausgebracht und alles für die Nacht hergerichtet.

lg
Pogu


----------



## mrrobbie (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: hilfe!! welches gewässer in wien*

danke danke....

find ich wirklich interessant... vielleicht der einfachste weg an notwendige infos zu kommen....

auch wenn es ansonsten niemanden gibt der bisher für floridsdorf eine karte hat und mir gewässerspezifisch weiterhelfen konnte... aber ich werd mir meine zanderlöcher schon noch finden....

denke mal die stelle an der, der donaukanal abfließt für zander mit sicherheit nicht schlecht ist....


----------

